# Steep (Standard) auf UPlay für umsonst - Aktion beendet.



## Maverick3k (16. Mai 2019)

*Steep (Standard) auf UPlay für umsonst - Aktion beendet.*

Hi,

wer von euch Bock hat die Bergwelt unsicher zu machen und auf die Piste gehen will, bekommt mit Steep (Standard Version) die Möglichkeit das zu tun.

Man benötigt UPlay um das Spiel zocken zu können. Das Angebot gilt ab dem 16.05.19 15:00 Uhr *bis zum* 22.05. 00:00 Uhr.

Link: *klick* (Uplay Store)

Alternativ kann man das Spiel auch seiner Bibliothek hinzufügen, wenn man UPlay installiert hat und nach "Steep" sucht. Man sollte dann den Eintrag "Steep Giveaway" finden.

Viel Spaß und bricht euch nicht die Knochen


----------



## Maverick3k (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Steep (Standard) auf UPlay für umsonst*

So, nur noch 8 Stunden Mädels, haltet euch ran, wenn ihr es noch nicht habt.


----------



## Maverick3k (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Steep (Standard) auf UPlay für umsonst*

So, der Event ist vorbei. Auf der Seite ist zwar noch der gleiche Button zu sehen, aber sobald man ihn anklickt, kommt die Meldung, dass der Event vorbei ist.


----------

